# 55 gallon drum smoker?



## meatman6281 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have built a smoker using 2 55 galon drums one is my smoke chamber and the other is my fire box. It works great I am still wanting to get it closed up a lil better yet but it gets the job done the way it is now. I prob wouldnt use the oil barrels but if you did I would burn one hell of a fire and get it as hot as you can for as long as you can to get the chemicals completely burned out of the barrel, but to be on the safe side I would look for different barrels.


----------



## MiniOzzy3 (Mar 25, 2011)

If you get the barrel steamed out all is good.


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/

Go to that website. There is a whole section devoted to the Ugly Drum Smoker. Some people advise against using oil drums. Lots of others have built them out of oil drums and seem to be doing just fine.

If you do use an oil drum, burn it out a couple of times. You want it to get hot enough that the paint on the outside of the drum burns off too.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

They work great - I know of many that are used in competition BBQ.'


Have fun - enjoy.


----------



## Gutshot2 (Feb 7, 2005)

Here is the one I built and a link to a thread that will tell you everything you need to know.

http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23436


----------



## Buckfever1613 (Aug 2, 2007)

Im really interested in making one of these but i was curious if it is broken down any better than a thread that is over 500 pages. Im sure everythingg is in tehre i just do not have the time to read every page of it


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Mar 1, 2009)

It is easy. Drum, 3/4 inch brass 1/4 turn valves, briquet cage for bottom. 3-3/8 x 6 eye bolts. for grill. Grill at home depot, cheap handles for lid and daisy wheel for lid vent. They work like a champ.


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Mar 1, 2009)

oh ya cheap temp gage.


----------



## MN_Charles (Feb 8, 2009)

Back in high school a couple guys made them. They burned out the drums with fuel oil. They explained this to a third guy in class and he decided it would be better to use gasoline. The next day he came to class with a good "sunburn" on his face and no eyebrows -- be careful.


----------



## Natedawg4081 (Dec 24, 2010)

Big Baby dual drum smoker/BBQ

This is what I am in the process of making. If they had food grade oil in them there will be no problem. You could always soak them in mineral spirits and pressure wash them.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

A weber kettle grill dome top will fit perfectly.

In a few weeks colleges will be getting out, go drive around you will see them on the curb


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

DO NOT USE ANYTHING BUT "FOOD GRADE" BARRELS/DRUMS! The toxins from oil, and other chemical will leech out over time no matter how well you think you go it clean.

You can buy food grade or even feed grade drums from places like tractor supply, race brothers.MFA 

I got mine from MFA, it had molasses in it. with a plastic liner. which comes out.


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

http://www.bbqbug.com/forums/general-bbq-grilling/832-our-uds-cooker-how-build-one-part-1-a.html Read this thread and there are several more on there site. Plenty of places to get fresh cleaned drums Here is a thread with place listed to get drums http://www.bbqbug.com/forums/genera...erified-locations-purchase-unlined-drums.html

Good Luck . This is another addiction !!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a stainless 40 or 50 gallon soda keg I am saving for a smoker, just need time to complete.


----------



## kawabunga (Oct 21, 2009)

They work great, I've used a drum for the fire with a stainless dishwasher body on top also, seen refridgerator bodies, steel electrical cabinets, most popular here is iron roofing framed on the outside, seems like everyone has one in there back yard.


----------



## bartemeus (Apr 2, 2009)

Check on CraigsList. There used to be a fellow in Michigan (as I'm sure elsewhere) who has food grade 55 gal steel drums. Good eatin'.


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

i love mine and converted it to electric to make it really easy. easiest smoker to use as it chokes out the air and stays a constant temp


----------



## kstacy (Jan 3, 2011)

it will be no problem once you burn it out i have done the same thing just burn it out real good cook food on it and try it yourself first


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Another great forum for smoking and building smokers is www.thesmokering.com

It's my regular place to go for some good food pron.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

smokering is great 

but I like BBQbrethern better......

I do alot of Q - love it. I actually have a WSM.

PS - electric smokers dont count!


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Garceau said:


> PS - electric smokers dont count!


:thumbs_up


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

oh now come on guys. its just an electric UDS. i used it for a long time the standard way. electric just makes it easier when i dont have time to mess with it. lol


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

BBQ is all about time - besides a good UDS or WSM once the temp settles it will run that way for many hours.

If you add a stoker you can adjust the temps from your smart phone will out and about.


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Mike is there air inlet valves that we cant see?

Also I have seen others run the valve with pipe up the side. then ya dont have to bend over to adjust the air intake...LOL


----------



## hunt4life2009 (Apr 17, 2011)

I got my barrel and it had honey in it with a liner i picked up 2 for 10 bucks a peice. they are sealed lids so i was wondering if i took a grinder and grinded under the ridge of the lid would i be able to get it to seperate and be able to use the same lid.

Also was wonder that when you look in the barrel it is red. When i burn it out do i have to get all of that to melt or can i use a wire wheel to get it out thanks.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

If it had honey in it you will be fine - just do a burn to get any additional chemicals out of it.

Also as I mentioned earlier a weber grill lid will work on the top.


----------



## g_c_c_23 (Jul 19, 2008)

Here is mine

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1090724


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if I can buy barrels in Nova Scotia, Canada. I cannot seem to find any on the internet. But I think with someone that really knows how to search the web, they will probably be able to find them in Nova Scotia, Canada. Your help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Couldn't find a barrel in Nova Scotia. So I thought about having a rig made and then it came to me. The inside of a hot water tank will work. I already have a heavy duty stove made of 1/2" steel, that was given to me by a friend. It is made in the shape of a 100 gallon oil barrel for a house. Therefore, it will not cost me very much to make one similar to the Big Baby dual drum smoker/BBQ that Natedawg4081 had shown. When I have it completed I will post some pictures. Thanks for the design from Natedawg4081. 
Raymond


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

yes there are 4 around the bottom but they are painted black as well. i usually just leave them uncapped. its either a lack of wind or they are just so small it doesnt matter


----------

